

A Valuable Reputation – Syngenta's Atrazine and Tyrone Hayes - cwal37
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/02/10/a-valuable-reputation

======
cwal37
A chilling story about Syngenta, the makers of atrazine (second most-used
herbicide in the United States), and Tyrone Hayes, a Berkeley professor of
biology whose research had shown atrazine to disrupt the sexual development of
frogs. Hayes considered himself an outsider in the scientific community, and
some of his beliefs that Syngenta was pursuing him began to seem outlandish,
only to be shown true. I will let some quotes speak for the article:

"Hayes has devoted the past fifteen years to studying atrazine, and during
that time scientists around the world have expanded on his findings,
suggesting that the herbicide is associated with birth defects in humans as
well as in animals. The company documents show that, while Hayes was studying
atrazine, Syngenta was studying him, as he had long suspected. Syngenta’s
public-relations team had drafted a list of four goals. The first was
“discredit Hayes.” In a spiral-bound notebook, Syngenta’s communications
manager, Sherry Ford, who referred to Hayes by his initials, wrote that the
company could “prevent citing of TH data by revealing him as noncredible.” He
was a frequent topic of conversation at company meetings. Syngenta looked for
ways to “exploit Hayes’ faults/problems.” “If TH involved in scandal, enviros
will drop him,” Ford wrote. She observed that Hayes “grew up in world (S.C.)
that wouldn’t accept him,” “needs adulation,” “doesn’t sleep,” was “scarred
for life.” She wrote, “What’s motivating Hayes?—basic question.”"

and

"Another set of ideas, discussed at several meetings, was to conduct
“systematic rebuttals of all TH appearances.” One of the company’s
communications consultants said in an e-mail that she wanted to obtain Hayes’s
calendar of speaking engagements, so that Syngenta could “start reaching out
to the potential audiences with the Error vs. Truth Sheet,” which would
provide “irrefutable evidence of his polluted messages.”"

also

"In another paper, in Policy Perspective, Jason Rohr, an ecologist at the
University of South Florida, who served on an E.P.A. panel, criticized the
“lucrative ‘science for hire’ industry, where scientists are employed to
dispute data.” He wrote that a Syngenta-funded review of the atrazine
literature had arguably misrepresented more than fifty studies and made a
hundred and forty-four inaccurate or misleading statements, of which “96.5%
appeared to be beneficial for Syngenta.” Rohr, who has conducted several
experiments involving atrazine, said that, at conferences, “I regularly get
peppered with questions from Syngenta cronies trying to discount my research.
They try to poke holes in the research rather than appreciate the adverse
effects of the chemicals.” He said, “I have colleagues whom I’ve tried to
recruit, and they’ve told me that they’re not willing to delve into this sort
of research, because they don’t want the headache of having to defend their
credibility.”"

